# Which should I choose?



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

So I am looking to adopt a friend for Seattle, after Salem passed way, and I have narrowed it down I believe, to two places. One is a female rat, whose name is Crouton, that is around the same age as my Seattle, and I know that this shelter is very good in taking care of their rats. They also live pretty close to me. 

The other is a pair of neutered male rats, also the same age as my Seattle, who are a bit further, but that is fine. I have an R680, and the cage calculator says it can hold up to three rats, so size won't be an issue. The reason I am even considering the boys is because I've never had males, and I really like their "cuddliness", and I want to experience that, but I don't really have experience with that rescue, so I'm not sure.

Female-Crouton
http://www.peninsulahumanesociety.org/adopt/smallanimals.html

Males-Luke and Lars
http://www.sfgov2.org/index.aspx?page=1051

Who knows, they all might be gone by the time I decide


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

I personally would take the female rat for the fact that it is being kept alone. I hate seeing them be lonely.


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

True, I was thinking that too. Also, the sfacc place apparently gets quite a few rat adopters, as opposed to my humane society that has had duke, the other rat, since around April :'(. If only he was a she, he would be friends with my rattie.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Have you contacted them about possibly neutering Duke and pairing him up with Croûton? 

I would feel inclined to take the lone female, I'd prob also take Duke and if the shelter weren't willing to neuter.. get it done myself. You did say your cage can hold three and you wanted to experience a man rat  

The other two boys are adorable too, the second one doesn't look like a mink to me but its not a very good picture. And like you said yourself they have a very good chance of being adopted. (not that that necessarily means into a good home)


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ema-leigh, I was thinking about asking them that, but judging by the website, it doesn't look like either of them are there anymore :'(. I just hope they went to a good home. The other two, who have since been moved to the Marin Humane Society, are still available though, (which is even further away from me than it was before...)! I've asked someone who posted on goosemoose about them some questions, so now I need to find a time to get up there.

Is it just me or does it seem a bit suspicious that a male and a female both got adopted on the same weekend, probably by the same person? I hope they plan on keeping them away from each other, and already have both gender rats at home for them to be with.

Marin Humane Society:
http://www.marinhumanesociety.org/adoptions/sca.html

Also, what color do each look to you guys? I haven't really seen one like them before.


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

The one on the left looks like a russian blue?!


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ya, that's what I was thinking.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Russian blue is usually darker, he look like a Steel Blue to me... maybe American, depending on the lighting in that picture. The other guy looks Beige, but again its hard to tell for sure in the given pics. They are very handsome though, go for it!! 

And I agree, very suspicious that both were adopted at the same time.. hopefully its a fluke and they went to separate loving homes. :-\


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

No!!! Lars and Luke are adopted ! Jk, I guess I should be happy for their new owner, but still, they seemed so wonderful, and I was going to pick them up next weekend :'(... I hope they went to a loving home.

Anyway, I am now looking into rattie ratz, which I recently figured out is close by me . I like the neutered male they have there, but I don't know yet.
http://www.rattieratz.com/

Also, I'm pretty sure that crouton and duke weren't adopted like I thought, because after more snooping ;D, I found that all the guinea pigs were gone too, and they had like four of them. Also, they didn't include crouton or duke in the list of adopted from october 9-11, so maybe they were transfered ????
I plan on calling the humane society and asking about that.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Awe no, but have faith that fate will deliver you the perfect little ratties in due time!

I would defiantly call and ask what happened to them, they may of been transfered... I really hope they were not euthanized.


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

I didn't even think about euthanized... Would they really do all those at once? Some of the guinea pigs they had were pretty small, not adults yet. And some of the guinea pigs were added within the last month, which isn't long.

I'll still call and ask, but I doubt and hope that they weren't euthanized!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

The fact that they did it at once points to euthanasia from my own personal experience. Its cheaper and more 'economical' (was exactly how a shelter explained it to me) to burn the bodies all at one time. Usually they have a set amount of time they will go up for adoption for. 

Depends if it was a kill shelter or not. The majority are.


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

I sure hope not, I haven't asked them yet. 

From even further snooping ;D, I found this on goosemoose:
http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4076844.0

I feel so sorry for them (volunteers and ratties!), so I sent the person in charge an email, and she emailed back asking what are my details and specifics for the rats I want. What are my details? Is that my location, age, etc? I think I am going to go with these guys, they really look like they need help, and I am in need of ratties, so it all works out ;D.

Oh, and my little rattie is about ten months old, what age should I get to go for her?

P.S. Shelters BURN small animals as euthanasia(if you can even call it that)??? That's awful!


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

I just did a little research, and I found this:
http://www.nokillnetwork.org/d/California

That's right, NO KILL BABY! This makes me happy


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

No they euthanize them first, but they have to burn the bodies afterwards... its more 'economical' for them to do this at one time instead of 2 rats here and a few guineas there.. etc.

But thats great news that they are no kill.. did you ever ask them what happened to them regardless? 

Its always best to get someone around the same age group, so they have the same maturity as they go through life together. But she could live happily with babies and oldies alike. Remember though, its the oldies that are usually sentenced to the rest of their life in shelters after they are surrendered. They are the real ones that need 'rescuing'

Your details and specifics are just info about you... your circumstances.. job/home etc. What your looking for... age wise, gender, temperament etc. Tell them about your cage, what food you feed, how much play time you can give them etc. They are basically trying to see what kind of home you can provide and which rats are the best match for you to look at.


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

I haven't actually contacted them yet about what happened to crouton and others, I just found that website. I will actually contact them though.

I think I will get someone around her age, I don't think seattle could handle a baby .

Thanks for the information!


----------

